# new orc codex answers



## Warsmith Tharak (Jan 29, 2007)

I aquired the new orc codex yesterday if anybody has any questions about it:grin:


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

remember to keep it general.


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Surely everyone has the rather naughty PDF by now?:shok:
:wink:


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Not this callsign!


----------



## dakari-mane (Mar 9, 2007)

Warsmith Tharak said:


> I aquired the new orc codex yesterday if anybody has any questions about it:grin:


 
Ok. What happens to the Ork in a Trukk if it is destroyed & scatters onto Impassable terrain/enemy/friendly models or off the table?

Can Zagstrukk FoF on the turn he lands? 

Old Zogwort turns an IC into an angry squigg what VP has the ork player scored? 
a) None - The IC is still alive, unwounded & on the table.
b) Half - The IC has only one wound.
c) Full VP - The model of the IC you purchased is not on the table at the end of the game & as such gives up full VP.

I'll post more as I think of them icknose:


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

dakari-mane said:


> Ok. What happens to the Ork in a Trukk if it is destroyed & scatters onto Impassable terrain/enemy/friendly models or off the table?


It stops 1" infront of enemy models and terrain. Friendly models and table edge though are both good questions. Off table I would call lost just the same as if you accidently deep striked off the table. Friendly models well.. personally I would make the friendly unit act as if it had just been tank shocked cause it practically has. I would say you should make house rules for both those situations.



> Can Zagstrukk FoF on the turn he lands?


I would say no. He may not shoot. Waaagh FoF is used instead of shooting and since he cant shoot no Waaagh FoF. He is allowed to assualt to represent him dropping into the middle of a fight. Again there is no clarification so House Rules would set your precedence again. 



> Old Zogwort turns an IC into an angry squigg what VP has the ork player scored?
> a) None - The IC is still alive, unwounded & on the table.
> b) Half - The IC has only one wound.
> c) Full VP - The model of the IC you purchased is not on the table at the end of the game & as such gives up full VP.


I would say A. The character is still alive and un wounded. They clearly specify that it is still an Independant Character under the owners control so hes has not been wounded and he technically is still on the table. Again when in doubt just make a house rule. The point of the game is to have fun. If it becomes a major issue then just dice off.


----------



## bobinatorect (Nov 24, 2007)

For Zagstrukk to FoF on the turn he arrives, I am guessing that you mean "Can he use FoF if a Waaagh! is initiated." I would have to say yes because even though it says they can't shoot on the turn that they arrive, FoF isn't shooting, so I say go for it.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

LongBeard said:


> Surely everyone has the rather naughty PDF by now?:shok:
> :wink:


Shh... Torealis will hear you... :biggrin:


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

dakari-mane said:


> Can Zagstrukk FoF on the turn he lands?


Zagstruk cannot fleet of foot, if you read the waaagh rule correctly it does say *Ork Infantry units*, zagstruk is not infantry he is Jump infantry, also why stormboyz and Bikers cannot waaaagh either, i think this explains why waaaagh rule is in the description but not in the army list section, i believe it's there for completeness like the ogre hunter issue.


----------



## striking scorpion (Nov 11, 2007)

The trukk moves 3d6 and a scatter dice if you roll a hit you chose and must stay 1 inch from terrain or modeland every model suffers a strength three hit.
Zagstrukk can FoF on the turn he lands if the waagh is called but the unit he is with can't.
Old zogworts curse does not cause wounds but turns into a squig on a roll of a dice, it says nothing about VP. The squig is rubbish


----------



## wolf. (Nov 10, 2007)

ok, simple question:

what do you think of the new codex. is it better, worse?
tactics wise is it better?
like the new models..?


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

wolf. said:


> ok, simple question:
> 
> what do you think of the new codex. is it better, worse?
> tactics wise is it better?
> like the new models..?



imo, if you can get past the loss of choppers and compensate with plenty of other things, it's better.

it's definitely a lot easier, that's for sure.




striking scorpion said:


> Zagstrukk can FoF on the turn he lands if the waagh is called but the unit he is with can't.


as said before, zagstruk, and incidentally whilst we're on the subject wazdakka, cannot fleet of foot due to waaaagh as neither are infantry, they are jump and bike respectively.


----------



## Triumph Of Man (Dec 27, 2007)

bobinatorect said:


> For Zagstrukk to FoF on the turn he arrives, I am guessing that you mean "Can he use FoF if a Waaagh! is initiated." I would have to say yes because even though it says they can't shoot on the turn that they arrive, FoF isn't shooting, so I say go for it.


This is incorrect. Waaagh affects Infantry units, not Jump Infantry.

This means neither Zagstrukk nor his Boyz may ever Fleet.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

do choppas still make armour saves 4+ unless they would be worse?


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Nope.. Choppas are now just CCW... kinda like Berserkers loosing the khornate chainaxes. That whole rule for reducing saves now no longer applies to anything. I think that is a good thing.. never made sense to me why you can reduce terminator and power armor but not reduce flak and carapace armor.


----------



## striking scorpion (Nov 11, 2007)

Jase said:


> imo, if you can get past the loss of choppers and compensate with plenty of other things, it's better.
> 
> it's definitely a lot easier, that's for sure.
> 
> ...


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

Yes, I have one:

Is Green still best?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Bishop120 said:


> Nope.. Choppas are now just CCW... kinda like Berserkers loosing the khornate chainaxes. That whole rule for reducing saves now no longer applies to anything. I think that is a good thing.. never made sense to me why you can reduce terminator and power armor but not reduce flak and carapace armor.



Sweet!!!:biggrin:k:


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

striking scorpion said:


> Actully the two special charcters can FoF due to the waagghh rule i have the codex in front of me.


as said before i believe they have the waaagh rule for completeness, I also have the Ork codex in front of me and if you read the Waaaggh ruling properly it clearly states that "...For the duration of that turn, all friendly Ork *infantry* units have the 'fleet of foot' rule..." (emphasis mine).

as Zagstruk and Wazdakka are *NOT* infantry (jump and bike respectively) they therefor cannot waaagh.


i think the big confusion is gunna come from dakka cannons on bikes, the army entry says str 5 ap 5 assault 3, whereas in the summary sheet it says str 5 ap 4 assault 2.


----------



## vorbis (Nov 20, 2007)

im just a poor little noob so can you please tell me what this shokk attack gun is all about why is it so great what does it do and what did it used to do that made it so memorable?


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

vorbis said:


> im just a poor little noob so can you please tell me what this shokk attack gun is all about why is it so great what does it do and what did it used to do that made it so memorable?


the reason it was/is so fun is that it actively Teleports snots through a mini hole in the warp and when they come out the otherside they are inside the target. inside your armour, inside your body, inside your vehicle, either way it's nasty.

It's pretty nasty in game terms, i'm not gunna quote the rules here cause i'll prolly get in trouble, but it's pretty tough. HOWEVER it has a equally high chance of going wrong with horrendously nasty (but rather comical) results.


----------



## striking scorpion (Nov 11, 2007)

Jase said:


> as said before i believe they have the waaagh rule for completeness, I also have the Ork codex in front of me and if you read the Waaaggh ruling properly it clearly states that "...For the duration of that turn, all friendly Ork *infantry* units have the 'fleet of foot' rule..." (emphasis mine).
> 
> as Zagstruk and Wazdakka are *NOT* infantry (jump and bike respectively) they therefor cannot waaagh.
> 
> Yes but bikes or stormboyz don't have the rules explain that then


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

striking scorpion said:


> Yes but bikes or stormboyz don't have the rules explain that then


page 47 says that Stormboyz have Waaagh.

page 101 the stormboyz entry does not have the waaagh.


i think the whole arguement is invalid anyway, it *clearly* says in the waaagh ruling on page 31, and i quote once again:

*"...For the duration of that turn, all friendly Ork infantry units have the 'fleet of foot' rule..."*

i cannot see where the confusion is coming from, i think the arguement is pretty much settled, it doesn't matter if they have the waaaagh in their ruling or not, they cannot use it.


----------



## Triumph Of Man (Dec 27, 2007)

It's like you can buy scuttlers for a Broodlord's genestealer retinue, they've got the rule for scout, but they can't make use of it.

Same principle applies to WAAAAGH!!! They've may have the rule for it, but they can't do anything with it, as it doesn't affect their unit type.


----------

